# FRIDAY'S PICS FRIDAY'S PICS



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Startin' Friday the 13th off with a little breakfast.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

My aggie can fish...and so can the longhorn...


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

RIP Mac, he was our 14 year old boston that we had to put down a few weeks back. It was the hardest thing i have ever had to do.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*My Longhorn with her 1st pig*

WTG !


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

Our 3 new head of cattle that will be roaming the Circle HK ranch.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

The monarch butterflys migrate through the ranch every year. Here's a few shots I took of it a few years ago. It's interesting that they always use the same group of trees, live oaks mainly.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's Savannah #9 in some Vball action. She got a couple of mercy rules. She had the big head all day. LOL.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Boliver Sunrise from last weekend.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Rock salt in the cooler!

Truck that just threw out their bag of lunch trash along with their drinks before going to the mall in Lake Jackson. They had just came off of 288 onto 2004!

Need a quicker lens

:biggrin:


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Hunting season is almost here. Gonna miss you even more this year big guy. I know you're up there running around like a new man. See you when I get there bud.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*VERY NICE...*


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

WOW!!!!!Outstanding fish. Good for her.



Bayduck said:


> WTG !


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Ellie fighting a Blacktip.









Circling the boat









With her shark


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

POC last Sun and Mon, a few sunrise and sunset shots, one of a nephew killing stingrays, Brother in-law on a tired late eve drift. last but not least me and a few fish


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

*My 9 week old baby girl*


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> POC last Sun and Mon, a few sunrise and sunset shots, one of a nephew killing stingrays, Brother in-law on a tired late eve drift. last but not least me and a few fish


Were you killin rays in Pringle?


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

A few phone pics from my trip to South Louisiana this week.

Dinner at the Martins - Crawfish Etouffe (sp?), Fried Green Tomoatoes, Corn with Sausage and Tomatoe... Man that was GOOOOOOOODDDDDD!!!!!

Side loading ferry going across the Mississippi River at Plaquemine, Iberville Parish, Louisiana

Mississippi River Barge 

Spaghetti Saturday! Gotta love the Wag n Sac in Plaquemine!

What I came home to.. *%^#()#&^$*$)@&#$^& Taggers!!!! Lived here for over 20 years. First time they've hit my property. There's a special place for these low lifes... Anyone have any poison oak or poison ivy I can transplant to that spot?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My Shallow Sport under reconstruction. sad2sm Leak in fuel tank.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Not my pics. but my parents enjoying thier summer in Alaska. Enjoy


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

******* way to check my wheel bearings yesterday. Think I amaze my wife because she was shaking her head the whole time. :rotfl:


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Alaska*


Random shot
Kids & I in AK
Katie holding up the mountain
Leslie & Katie
Katie ziplining
Mendenhall glacier near Juneau Alaska


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Got a phone call from Doug Pike yesterday and he informed me that I had won an autographed Kelly Slater surfboard. Lets just say that I am still on cloud nine. I know that some/most of you don't know him, but it is something very exciting for me.


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

Awesome pics.from Alaska.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Ginger and Max after lunch......at 2 months old


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*2 more*


Tracey Arm Glacier Alaska
Owl in my planter in POC


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

this Tuesday's 22.5" supper!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*Mahi*

Got a decent one......


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Ha-HAA! Looks like yer sea legs done gave out! Dang dorado blood is slick...ain't it? 'least ya didn't end up in the open fish box!


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Jay Baker said:


> ******* way to check my wheel bearings yesterday. Think I amaze my wife because she was shaking her head the whole time. :rotfl:


Floor jack? *** is a floor jack?

:rotfl:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Man, I am getting too old for this. I was hurting the next morning.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

With my new job I have been traveling quite a bit, as I travel I am always looking for weird things. Last week in the Denver Airport I seen some rather unusual lap balm and then yesterday in the airport in Jackson MS a i ran across this salsa.


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Bull Minnow said:


> Hunting season is almost here. Gonna miss you even more this year big guy. I know you're up there running around like a new man. See you when I get there bud.


On the pic before the last he looks like he Peed on the phone next to him and his face is like ( I DID NOT DO THAT) lol, Beautiful dog !!!!!


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

One of my favorite stops coming back from the Frio.


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

> Man, I am getting too old for this. I was hurting the next morning.


Were you guys tubing behind that massive fishing machine you have? I am guessing no, but I was thinking about how funny that would look, and the size of the friggin wake...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Bilge Bait said:


> Were you guys tubing behind that massive fishing machine you have? I am guessing no, but I was thinking about how funny that would look, and the size of the friggin wake...


LOL. No, but I like the idea.  We where tubing behind a 22ft Blazer Bay.

Brandon


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Lesto said:


> One of my favorite stops coming back from the Frio.


Um where is this again, I've never heard of this place and that chicken fried steak looks delicious!


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

VERY nice!!!



plhsurfer said:


> Got a phone call from Doug Pike yesterday and he informed me that I had won an autographed Kelly Slater surfboard. Lets just say that I am still on cloud nine. I know that some/most of you don't know him, but it is something very exciting for me.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Man, I am getting too old for this. I was hurting the next morning.


Definitely an "OH *****" moment!!! Great pics!!!


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

fwoodwader said:


> Um where is this again, I've never heard of this place and that chicken fried steak looks delicious!


X2 I have never seen that place, Where is it>>???


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

a couple of boats living dangerously at Red Fish Island. Those tanker waves will go right over the top of it at times.

Fajitas on the grill

Faith's baby tree rat she's been nursing back to health. He's a tough little bugger, but it looks like he's going to make it. His eyes are just about to open this week


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

txcowpoke said:


> X2 I have never seen that place, Where is it>>???


D'Hanis according to Google.

Looks delicious!


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Dad, I have to go REALLY bad....


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

Mont said:


> a couple of boats living dangerously at Red Fish Island. Those tanker waves will go right over the top of it at times.
> 
> Fajitas on the grill
> 
> Faith's baby tree rat she's been nursing back to health. He's a tough little bugger, but it looks like he's going to make it. His eyes are just about to open this week


My wife used to specialize in in the rehabilitation of squirrels. She was registered with the TPWD. If you have any questions on the care of the little one just pm me and I'll give you our phone number. They can get pretty jacked up from improper care.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

If I knew 8 months ago I was gonna lose my chair to these partners in crime I might of tried to seperate them...

They truly are best friends


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> Were you killin rays in Pringle?


We were in W Matty that day


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Fish4it said:


> My wife used to specialize in in the rehabilitation of squirrels.


How do you rehab them? Once a squirrel...always a squirrel! 

BD party with Chuck in attendance

My newest adopted daughter

Making a wish

Gotta have a double hose bib...with a shower 

Old reels


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

First Boat Ride


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Those Otters are cool...looks like that one has slippers on lol.

TH


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

The Catapillar of Harleys.
An A++ beverage cooler.
Out tax dollars at work.

:cheers:


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Regardless if you are a fan of the Dallas Cowboys or not, it is hard not to like the world famous Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders.

Here are a few from the preseason game against the Oakland Raiders:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My new Mountain Bike. She is only 6 days old.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Gary said:


> My new Mountain Bike. She is only 6 days old.


Time to get some mud on the tires......


----------



## Chief317 (Apr 4, 2010)

Last Week Beach pics



















































































http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...0257103270105_788910104_13965991_543298_n.jpg


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Gary said:


> My new Mountain Bike. She is only 6 days old.


It's Halfblack! :biggrin:

My oldest on her trip to Amish country...they dont go barefoot! :biggrin:

Making kettle corn in Ireland?


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

The wife and I in Peru last month...


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

waverider you got some green coming


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Melon said:


> waverider you got some green coming


Got ya covered Melon nice pics.:cheers:


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

fwoodwader said:


> Um where is this again, I've never heard of this place and that chicken fried steak looks delicious!





speckle-catcher said:


> D'Hanis according to Google.
> 
> Looks delicious!


*Yes, In D'Hanis. Between Uvalde and San Antonio. You GOTTA STOP and get you a CFS!!!! I never pass that place up.*


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

tasty..


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Melon said:


> waverider you got some green coming


Thanks! I appreciate it...glad you liked the pics.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

a few of sailfish from costa rica
tatto on the chefs arm at Agua Azul 
if you look close you can see the runway comming into Quepos.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Back door friend. Tears the web down in the mornings and rebuilds it at night.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Originally Posted by *fwoodwader*
> Um where is this again, I've never heard of this place and that chicken fried


Yup D'Hanis across the RR tracks...there are two places on the north side of the tracks, this B&R's is on the west end.

TH


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*FRESH, FRIED RATTLESNAKE. From the Ranch*

Fried and eaten within the hour. :smile: This is Texas, Isn't it?


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

Bukkskin said:


> Fried and eaten within the hour. :smile: This is Texas, Isn't it?


OMG...................MC is gonna kick your arse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

energinerbuzzy said:


> OMG...................MC is gonna kick your arse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL, He already called me a *******, fer eatin it. 
He'll get over it..


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

1. Jimi's first bass caught on a topwater by himself. Caught in Okla.
2. Jimi's fat brook trout caught in Wyoming.
3. Taken above 11K elevation. We hiked up and found the elk's hideout.
4. Fat rainbow trout caught in Wyoming. 18.5 inches.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Bukkskin said:


> Fried and eaten within the hour. :smile: This is Texas, Isn't it?


YUM! Got Chachere's on it? Cool skillet!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

*softball on espnu San Antonio*

.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> YUM! Got Chachere's on it? Cool skillet!


No Chachere's. Rubbed a little mustard on. Salt, pep,and a little season salt in with the batter(half and half corn meal and flour). It was pretty good stuff.
Times are tough down here in S Texas.:biggrin:
Cool Pics Everyone


----------

